# Avatar Galleries



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 10, 2008)

Over time, I changed or deleted my avatars. Once you delete them, they may be forever gone. 

In this thread, I am posting some of the pictures I used as avatars.









Feb/2005








March/2005








June/2005 Tribute to Buck Jones.








March/2006Used this picture but deleted the avatar.









July/2007


----------



## okiron (Jan 10, 2008)

Why do I see 3 of the same thread???


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 10, 2008)

I think he might have hit the enter button too many times. I'm going to delete them.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 10, 2008)

I just pm'ed a Mod.

I went back to edit some spelling, and when I pressed send, a new thread opened up. 

Everyone should copy their present avatars and post them here.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm going to try and find them, I know I've had many, but I normally just delete them when I don't need them.

I actually have an unrelated question for you, Stan, that has been niggling at my brain since I first joined RO , hope you don't find it offensive!

How come in your typing, you always have odd spacings? For example, between some words you use two spaces instead of one. It has always made me curious. Sometimes three spacings, not that I am counting.

Yes, I am strange, but I have to ask .

Michelle


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 10, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> How come in your typing, you always have odd spacings? For example, between some words you use two spaces instead of one. It has always made me curious. Sometimes three spacings, not that I am counting.



I do it on purpose. 

Sometimes I do it to line things up, orto make things easier to read.
Most of the time, I am spell checking, make corrections, and don't bother to fill in the spaces. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 10, 2008)

I never noticed it before........ now I will...... it will drive me crazy cause things like that do. LOL!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 30, 2008)

:bump

I noticed several members avatars have been changed. You could paste your old ones here, so it will remain on record like a yearbook.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

Here are a few that I've had. I don't remember them all, though.






nurse elf






It was smaller than that, but it was hard to see...






I don't remember what contest it was anymore






we used to have to have verrrrrrrrrrrry little avatars.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 30, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Here are a few that I've had. I don't remember them all, though.


Don't forget about this one.


----------



## Becca (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a cool thread 

I only remember my first ever one which was this one:






And the last 3:











And finally this one:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

I am going to change mine tonight. I have no idea what my first one was, but here is my current one:






And for now, it will be switched to this:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm boring, I've had the same one the whole time! Lol. Time for a change perhaps .


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 5, 2008)

This is the only avatar I've ever used. I just like this picture of Scone, stretched out and happy...


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

It is a VERY cute pic of Scone, I can see why you like it so much!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

Oooh nice thread! 

My first one was this I think:







Although I had the poops badly photoshopped out!! 

And then I think this one:






Then I think I had this:








And then the lovely Micheala made me this avatar:









And then she made me this one, which I've kept ever since because I love it so much!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm going to post my signature here too, since I may be changing it to a new one.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 11, 2009)

My Miss Angel in all of them!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought I had one more that Michaela had made me long time ago but I can't find it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 27, 2009)

This signature was done by Pinksalamander.


----------



## LadyBug (May 9, 2009)

the one i have now-







this one i used for AGES, made for me by the fabulous Michaela!






(the first picture, the pink flower with the ladybug......that was my first avatar. i just googled ladybug-because of the username i picked)

and this one-








there have been others, but i can't remember any of them


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 9, 2009)

Anna I like the love avatar you had! I don't think I noticed that one before...

I think I want to change mine, but I'm not sure. I LOVE it, but Dotty isn't in it. I guess if I changed it to something else I could always change it back again lol....


----------



## LadyBug (May 9, 2009)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> the one i have now-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh,and how about some i want to use in the future(when i'm done being all dorkishly excited about the new JoBro albumh34r2)

and all of these came from unknown people on photobucket.....rights are not mine, blah, blah........:twitch:






^aw, sweet, rightink iris:?






^cooooool:coolness:






^neat old-paper-look, i think.






^i LOVE this idea! _*watch me tell *everyone*......:nasty:*_






^awwwwww. _*giggles*
_





^AND I WANT IT NOW!!!!! uh, _please_?






^again, watch me tell everyone:nasty::nasty:






^IT'S ALL HIS FAULT!! MWAHAHAHA!!!






^pretty, right?






^ i found this one about 7-8 pages back.......:shock:h34r2:expressionless:embarrassed::foreheadsmack:






^if it weren't for my* **bf(f), i'd think this person was nuts:rollseyes






^i tell lots of little white lies......like i'd ever_*tell*_ anyone!






^i know what that's like.....:embarrassed:






^SO WHERE ARE YOU?!?!?!?!






^hehehehehehehehehe:nasty::nerves1:coolness::rollseyes:nasty::nerves1:coolness::rollseyes:nasty::nerves1:coolness::rollseyes:nasty::nerves1:coolness::rollseyes



***he's a guy. and my best friend. so bff,which is normally used forgalpals, doesn't work. and bf is _boyfriend_

.bf(f)was the best thing icould think of......:twitch:









(ican not beleive i justuploaded and posted that many icons........:scared:

i have waaaaay too much free time right now!)


----------



## okiron (May 9, 2009)

I have the one right now with Chubbs and Lilith and my Carp boy






I don't think I've used any other. Maybe my tiger one but I'm not sure. Or maybe I used the tiger and not the Carp boy...hmm, tis a mystery onder:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 10, 2009)

This was my first one






This was my second






This was my third made by Flashy And current as of 5-9-09


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Oct 31, 2009)

ThisForum Bannerwas done by Elf Mommy for Halloween.








Here is the original RO Logo.


----------

